# Please ID this chicken !



## 15palacioj (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks to be a mix


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I agree, mix of Dominique/barred rock with ??


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> I agree, mix of Dominique/barred rock with ??


 + Golden Laced Wyandotte?


----------

